# Taking BC continuously - have questions



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I've just started taking my bc pill continuously as to not have a period (have been battling migraines that arrive with my period for the past year or two - this was a "last resort"). This is the first week I was supposed to have my period (gotta say it's nice not having to deal with it at work!). The only weird thing I've found is that my PMS symptoms are hangin on, like they're waiting for me to have my period before going away.Each month my body chooses one of the following to torture me with: acne, tender breasts or "mega" bloating. This time it was the second one and it's driving me crazy! On a side note, my hubby isn't complaining too much as the moment we get home that bra is OFF!







Now I'm finally at my question - has this happened to anyone else taking bc continuously? Does your body eventually clue in and the PMS symptoms go away? I sure hope so, cause I don't want three months of this!!Ty


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

It seemed like I had some PMSy type symptoms at times... it was like my body somewhat kept up parts of the hormonal cycle, even thought it was on a consistent pill. It wasn't necessarily the same length as it would have been had I been taking the pill the usual way, but I definitely seemed to experience some hormonal fluctuations and related symptoms.I had trouble with really sensitive breasts... couldn't wait to take that bra off either! And these were bras that I barely noticed I was wearing before. Thank goodness, they seem to be less tender now. Someone told me your breasts can get really sensitive like that when you are pregnant (and made me a bit worried that i could be against the odds), but the pill makes your body think it's pg so you won't ovulate, right?I think the really tender breasts lasted for 2-3 weeks. A pain at the time, but now things seem back to normal. Not seeming PMSy or anything..maybe it just takes the body a little while to adjust. I did have an outbreak of zits not too long ago, like I used to premenstrually. I haven't kept close tabs on the timing, but I think that my body is off on its own schedule about when these things pop up.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi TY, i am waiting for the P now so i can start Mircette,i was told to go from pack to pack,no green pills,anyways,i was on femhrt,and my breasts never stopped hurting i swear! i couldn't sleep on my tummy! thats how bad it was,it did go away some,but never totally,now i've been off the femhrt for a few weeks,they did get much better,but the PMS is in full swing again







Krissy (Atp) you take them non stop too,right? are there any bad effects? i kept spotting more around ovulation.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Thanks atp and Krissy. I think it will eventually go away (today isn't as bad as the past few days).Ty


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

TY, i found on real bad days,a ice pack,or ice in a wash cloth really helped alot! mine felt like they had lead in them,all underneath was the pain!feel better,







Krissy


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I used to take continous dose, too. I didn't have the symptoms. Give it another month or two and if you still feel symptoms, maybe you should consider switching brands??


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

I've been doing continuous bc since May (painful periods that had started coming every two weeks







). I will have months that I feel PMS like crazy and then other months that I don't even notice it. On the good side, the PMS isn't nearly as bad as it used to be, even when I do notice it. I'd give it another month or so, then go back to the doc if it still bugs you. It may be that you need to change types.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Did I say that it was getting better? Not a chance!







Oh well. If it gets rid of or even lessens my migraines, I can deal with this!Thanks for the info. If it doesn't get better by the time I do have to have my period, I'll definitely talk to my gyn.Ty


----------

